# Lookie what I got!



## nootka (Aug 10, 2007)

for my mini(s).

I ordered it for this mare, but figured it might fit some of the others, too....












Excuse the fuzzy "pasture" look of Lailah, but I couldn't wait long enough to clip her up and all before I tried it on her and took pics. I still think it's very fetching and with the addition of a chain on the throatlatch and maybe a different lead rope and tassel, it will look pretty neat!

Thanks for looking!! (if anyone knows where to buy those corner plates w/the slots and ring in them, I'd love ya forever if you could point me the right way!)

Liz M.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 10, 2007)

Where did you order it from? Was it specially made?

I love it, what a pretty mare btw. Those little tippy ears lol


----------



## River1018 (Aug 10, 2007)

That is gorgeous! I'd love to know where you got that too!



:


----------



## Reble (Aug 10, 2007)

OK me tooo :lol:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 10, 2007)

very pretty and so is your mare


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 10, 2007)

YES where did you get that???? Very nice!!! I want one!!



: Thanks for sharing :bgrin


----------



## speckles (Aug 10, 2007)

Me too, Me too! :new_shocked: I want one. Where did you get it??? It is stunning. And that mare is gorgeous!!!

Sandra


----------



## nootka (Aug 11, 2007)

I got it here:

http://www.foxridgehalters.com/






She was very fast and thorough with measuring.

Thanks for the compliments on my Lailah girl. She is very pretty and even prettier than these photos show. She's living the "mommy" life and her mane is sunburnt plus she loves her a dust bath!

Liz


----------



## Chamomile (Aug 11, 2007)

That's really pretty Liz! I like it. I especially like the corner pieces. I think you can order those through Weaver catalog? The one that has all the leather and stuff for building saddles, bridles and halters...

Here is a halter that I have, that is similar. This is pictured on my former stallion Sutherlin's Little Shazam, who is now in Canada!


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2007)

That is really cool, Liz!!! I'm getting ready to look at the link now


----------



## Chamomile (Aug 11, 2007)

That's the same gal I got mine from! She has redesigned her halters and they are beautiful! My good friend Shannon Anderson made her website and many of the arabs showing off the goods are Shannon's. Very nice!! And her prices have gone up as well



: Though I think they are definately worth it!! I think I'll have to get another halter, with matching breast collar for Dane. He would be so handsome in that garb!

The halter you chose looks perfect on your little mare. She looks quite proud of it as well!


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 11, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: wow

love the colors.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow that's gorgeous (as is the mare! Love a good black!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Aug 12, 2007)

I love those halters, as soon as I measure my mare I'll be having to buy me one.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 12, 2007)

Liz, that is a pretty halter on a pretty mare. Love the color. We have used them for presentations (Arab) and photo sessions for a long time now and last year we even took a horse into the National arena with one :new_shocked: The horse did go National Champion. It was a big statement because the horse has got to have the right type to pull it off but you would not believe the number of people using them now. It's kind of funny how it only takes one to start a trend.


----------



## nootka (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, yes, Carol, I LOVE the real thing, the Arabian in those Native halters....like you are showing off!

My first mare was an Arabian, and it is my first love.

Of course the mare is a mini he he and the halter's a decorative sort of thing, but it was fun playing dressup with my shaggy little girl.

She wants to be a black Arabian when she grows up!

Leslie said she will make custom colors, too, as an aside, other than what is shown.

Liz


----------



## Vertical Limit (Aug 12, 2007)

You never know Liz.........all it takes is the right person putting those halters on the right horse and you can get a whole new thing going. Of course I think it would look horrible on a horse with a big, bad head.....but a mare like yours? PERFECT! Well, wouldn't surprise me at all to see those at your National show in the near future.


----------



## nootka (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, you're right...

someone asked me if I was getting one for MOuse (gelding in avatar) but as pretty as he is he's not quite the type, but his Shetland halter (with a browband) looks really nice on him. His head's just too big and coarse.

There are some horses with some great shaped heads that can carry it off. I was hoping to find one little enough for Pyro...

Pyro's pics from his latest photo shoot/head shot

I think he'd look nice in a green and gold one.

I am hoping she'll add a few new colors, too though she DID say she would do custom ones.





The ads by Olympian have really made people want this style of halter, too, IMO.

Liz


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 12, 2007)

You know I just love these halters. I too was looking at getting one in my farm colors too. Just for fun of course but I think they are very pretty on the right horses but then agian we can all have alil fun with them.


----------



## Kari (Aug 12, 2007)

I love it!! Lailah looks awesome.


----------



## whitney (Aug 14, 2007)

Nootka:

Are they adjustable? I didn't see a buckle anywhere. They are REALLY nice looking!!


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 14, 2007)

I got one from that gal a couple of years ago for my Arabian mare. I love it. They are not adjustable- but mine was custom made from the measurement I sent her.

They sure do look awesome on the right head! And love it on the black horse!


----------



## nootka (Aug 14, 2007)

Not adjustable. I had mine made from measurements of a show halter that fit her. I would think it could be made to be adjustable, but it would add bulk.

Liz


----------



## whitney (Aug 15, 2007)

Nootka one last question are they TOUGH? Would they work on a high output gelding? Are they lined with leather or something?


----------



## nootka (Aug 16, 2007)

You know, it seems very sturdy, but I would not want to say they would be suitable for a horse that needs a lot of control/strength.

I'd talk to the maker for that.






Liz


----------

